# Birmingham station -> NEC -> Bmghm Hilton



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

How easy is it to get between those places?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 11, 2006)

The NEC is next door to Birmingham International Station, which IIRC is served by all local services between Coventry and Birmingham New Street station (in Brum town centre); and by quite a few Virgin Cross Country and Virgin West Coast services.

Depends which Hilton   The hotel formerly known as the Metropole is actually part of the NEC complex - although IIRC it is at the opposite end from the arena used for gigs/events rather than trade shows.


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuckin ace - thanks 

Looks like I'll be in Brum next weekend.


----------



## soulman (Aug 11, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Fuckin ace - thanks
> 
> Looks like I'll be in Brum next weekend.



Who/what's on?


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

Nothing cool 

Google NEC for 17 - 20 Aug


----------



## soulman (Aug 11, 2006)

Festival of Quilts


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 11, 2006)

http://www.necgroup.co.uk/visitor/whatson/DisplayWhatsOn.asp?i=4630&sd=17.8.2006&ed=11.8.2007&p=1

ROCK N ROLL !!!


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

Every body needs a quilt! 

They've been giving away tickets for this on R2 for weeks now. I've been so jealous


----------



## soulman (Aug 11, 2006)

You visiting or erm.. 'exhibiting'?


----------



## madzone (Aug 11, 2006)

If I was exhibiting I woudn't need a ticket


----------



## aqua (Aug 15, 2006)

sorry I'll miss you this time, but next timeyou're around we'll def catch up  would love to meet you irl


----------

